# I'm a Forever Cat



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I wish this sorta could get written into law. If people want something soft and furry, there's always a rabbit. They need kindness and forever, too, but forever is not as long for them.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

jusjim said:


> I wish this sorta could get written into law. If people want something soft and furry, there's always a rabbit. They need kindness and forever, too, but forever is not as long for them.


Rabbits can live up to twelve years, and need a significant amount of care! Very sensitive animals who unfortunately end up forgotten and neglected. 

If someone wants something soft and furry with no responsibility, I recommend a teddy bear


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Teddy Bears can last a lifetime if your brothers don't pull their head or arms off or the dog doesn't get to it.

I'd recommend a pet rock covered with moss.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

^ Ditto. They won't grow or "get too big" or "eat too much" or "make too much noise". People who don't understand those basic concepts need to adopt inanimate objects.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

When I was lil....I didn't have a dolly....I had a stuffed cat ....named blue....(Her color was blue) I loved that toy...she went everywhere with me, when I lost her...dad spent hours looking for her inside, outside...and brought her home to me. I used to carry her by her neck....because of that...she had a long neck. I miss you blue xoxo


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hamsters. The only pets I had growing up were hamsters. Rat, Lollipop, and Nibbles were my only pet companions - one at a time. They only live about 2 years, make great pets and are easy for a child to care for and bond with. 

We get people in to the shelter all the time that I know will not make forever pet parents, but we cannot do a thing about it. A city shelter has low standards for adoption.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Breaks my heart that we live in such a throw away society. Pets and people all too often get neglected and forgotten for the next big thing when in reality there is nothing more precious than a beating heart.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TinyPaws, Well said...


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

I have only not kept a cat once. And if the situation was not 100 percent what it was, I would have never done it otherwise. 

We moved two hours away and our awesome cat, Klaus, was a very unhappy kitty. I won't go into details, but he was clearly miserable and we tried everything we could think of to change the situation for the better. Nothing worked.

My parents suggested that they take him for a trial session and see how he did. They lived in our old neighborhood and had a much quieter living situation. Klaus was so happy there and my parents clearly missed having a cat. (We had one when I was growing up.) 

We missed him terribly but when we went to visit it was so nice to see the old Klaus back. He never completely lost some of his skittishness but it was a full 180 for him. And when my father died last month, my mother said she didn't know what she would do without Klaus. He has been company and comfort to her.

Pets are not last years shoes that you can toss to the back of the closet when you are tired of them. Why can't people see this?


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Marcia said:


> We get people in to the shelter all the time that I know will not make forever pet parents, but we cannot do a thing about it. A city shelter has low standards for adoption.


Just out of curiosity, what is it about them that waves a red flag for you? Is it what they say, their attitude, both? Just wondering!


----------



## BrianRunsPhilly (Feb 26, 2014)

Marcia said:


> Hamsters. The only pets I had growing up were hamsters. Rat, Lollipop, and Nibbles were my only pet companions - one at a time. They only live about 2 years, make great pets and are easy for a child to care for and bond with.
> 
> We get people in to the shelter all the time that I know will not make forever pet parents, but we cannot do a thing about it. A city shelter has low standards for adoption.


When I was young, I had a hamster and a cat. All was well until one day I came home from school to find the cage open, and the cat had eaten the hamster. It was very traumatic. 

The cat, on the other hand, lived to be 23.


----------

